# NIB Hertz ML 1600, ML 280, HD 300D(X2)



## ALloyd919 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are the other items from my ex-build. All NIB...

ML 1600: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

ML 280: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

HX 300D: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

wont ship to canada? i want those 1600 mids.. miss mine


----------



## Jocko124 (Jul 25, 2009)

How about a package price for everything you have listed shipped to 97034?


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Put a bid in on the ML1600. Have a pair of the pre 11 models in my truck now, will be good for backup.


----------

